
Prove that p2 – 1 is divisible by 24 if p is a prime number greater than 3 - DanielRibeiro
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080924025253AADMMHI
======
ColinWright
That should, of course, be p^2-1, and it's really easy using any of several
techniques. I use this as an opening in some of the math masterclasses I do.

I'm disappointed to see that the solutions on the referenced page use either
heavy math theorems or near brute force. Elegance wins every time.

